# What is/are your favorite VG music?



## Some1CP (Apr 29, 2010)

Title.
Well, I have * A LOT* of vg music that I like.


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mf0izGZHSm4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf0O71QgfAw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KKW3MT-8PU...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vmK6q_gopo...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RlpfDOe-eU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=642AIUwadk8...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0j2gdWKLzRU...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyao6zsyw5s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mj12_JPkg1w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHGPWn1jW3M


And another ones I can't remember


----------



## Some1CP (Apr 29, 2010)

bump


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Apr 30, 2010)

I really love this song.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 30, 2010)

Melvinkooi said:
			
		

> I really love this song.


Yeah, Runescape might be a shitty game, but some of the music is good.

For me:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exG220Mur04
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=U3Tx3D...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lB0b0fHbAY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSb4XQwObIE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INi9fJLV5wA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nf10UkIP_O0
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=Ul1pFbpd1UE


----------



## liamtrees22 (Apr 30, 2010)

tales of vespira ring a bell i like


----------



## VashTS (Apr 30, 2010)

its technically not vg music, but thats kind of where it came from, machinae supremacy. they had a song on in the groove.  its very video game like music, but more towards the nes and gameboy days.  check em out they rock.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 11, 2010)

some of mine










Btw was it bad to eat raw meat? eating a slice of raw meat atm, to lazy to cook it.


----------



## Daizu (Jul 11, 2010)

I have many, so I'll just pick one random one.


So nostalgic. ;~;


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 11, 2010)

Project Gotham can go fuck itself, MSR rules.






Among many others.

The entire C&C soundtrack, and it's expansion are probably the best video game track of all time.


----------



## Jolan (Jul 11, 2010)

Touhou.
ALL OF IT.


----------



## Daizu (Jul 12, 2010)

Can you people please put videos in spoiler tabs? It's a pain to scroll through a wall of YouTube videos. =P


----------



## Thoob (Jul 12, 2010)

Super Mario Galaxy's music is awesome!


----------



## MFDC12 (Jul 14, 2010)

silent hill seriously has some of the best soundtracks than any game ive played*


my favorite song of those 3 i put in is the last one (room of an angel)

*thats not to say i do not love other soundtracks of other games/series


----------



## Paka (Jul 16, 2010)

Lunar: SSSC and the Xenosaga series would be my favorite soundtracks, with the Image Theme from Xenosaga II probably my favorite theme. Tales of Symphonia also has a nice soundtrack.


----------

